
Ask HN: Is there software way to disable Nvidia Graphics card? - alvatech
I don&#x27;t turn off my PC because of Plex and UniFi Network Controller Software. So most of the time my GTX 1080 is simply wasting power.
======
wmf
It likely already goes into a very low power state.

